# Post your favorite Golden puppy head shot.



## Ljilly28

This is Tally at almost 4 months. Something happened in the salt water, and the film was double exposed by accident. Finn looks like a ghost. This was taken with a real, old-fashioned film camera and not photoshopped or anything.
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/ljilly28/n8704230_30956910_9636.jpg

Here's a similar shot


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Considering my 'snap-happy' nature, I took suprisingly few photos of Tilly as a pup...I must have been overcome with puppy responsibility to remember to reach for the camera! This was taken on her first evening home with us at 12 weeks. Biased I may be but I don't believe there has ever been a cuter puppy than Tilly...I wish, wish, wish I could have met her at 8 weeks as I am sure she was even cuter!


----------



## KRayl

Here are a few of my personal favorites of Avery:


----------



## FranH

Rosie as a pup....


----------



## SoGolden

Harry at 13 weeks. The Innocence of Youth...


----------



## ScoutsMom12

Krayl, I love your pictures, do you want to cone take pictures of Scout? Just kidding of course, but they are great.


----------



## KRayl

ScoutsMom12 said:


> Krayl, I love your pictures, do you want to cone take pictures of Scout? Just kidding of course, but they are great.


It's too bad we live so far apart - I'd love to take photos of Scout


----------



## Maggies mom




----------



## ILoveMySmarty

Avery is tooo cute and your photography makes him more cuter than before. Adorable.

*Here are some editions in the pic (AVERY). I hope you would surely like them!* 

So don't get confused.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~*

Isn't he getting big :wavey:


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here are some from my EchoXLucy litter (sorry for the quanity) :doh:
I will post a couple of Oriana and if I can find them some of my OtisXKeeper litter


----------



## Ronna

I don't know how I took this, but this is too funny for words! This was taken two years ago when I brought Karlie home. Excuse the quality of the photo. This was taken with a regular camera.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## AmbikaGR

A few of Oriana from over the summer.


----------



## magiclover

Jasmine aka "Jazz". I can't pick just one.....


----------



## SimTek

My favorite pics of Samantha (Sammy)


----------



## AmbikaGR

These are from my OtisXKeeper litter. Again sorry for the quantity :uhoh:


----------



## KRayl

ILoveMySmarty said:


> Avery is tooo cute and your photography makes him more cuter than before. Adorable.
> 
> Here are some editions in the pic. I hope you would surely like them!


Thanks. :wave:

I appreciate you taking the time to add your artistic touches. Just so it doesn't get confusing to those viewing the post and seeing duplicates of Avery's photos - mind taking those down?


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I love these captures! How fun!!!!

Here's Jazz & Jules as babies! (I know a few will remember the famous Jules one! )


----------



## ILoveMySmarty

KRayl said:


> Thanks. :wave:
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to add your artistic touches. Just so it doesn't get confusing to those viewing the post and seeing duplicates of Avery's photos - mind taking those down?


Yeah sure!


----------



## paula bedard

_I don't have too many close ups, my camera's not that good, but I've always liked these 2 of Ike. Probably my favorites of his puppy days. The first one is__ 6 wks and the second at about 10 weeks._


----------



## Jazz & Jules

paula bedard said:


> _I don't have too many close ups, my camera's not that good, but I've always liked these 2 of Ike. Probably my favorites of his puppy days. The first one is__ 6 wks and the second at about 10 weeks._


WOW! What a difference a month makes! Gorgeous!


----------



## Florabora22

I've already posted both of these pics of Flora, but I think they're just great. The first one she's being a brat, and something about her eyes in the second one just makes me melt. It's not a "head shot", but her head is in it!


----------



## mdoats

I've always liked this one. Rookie was 11 weeks old.


----------



## mylissyk

That is one very cool "accident". 



Ljilly28 said:


> This is Tally at almost 4 months. Something happened in the salt water, and the film was double exposed by accident. Finn looks like a ghost. This was taken with a real, old-fashioned film camera and not photoshopped or anything.
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/ljilly28/n8704230_30956910_9636.jpg
> 
> Here's a similar shot


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Here's sweet little Maggie burrowed under her fleece bed:

 

And her littermate sister Penny in the sink getting ready for a bath:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Here's some of my favorites of Quinn's


----------



## missmarstar

This is Sam at 4 months old... what a smiley baby:











And here he is wet and sandy at the beach at 6 months old:


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Here are a few I love of Bogey. The first and last one were taken the same day at 3-4 months. The middle one was taken when he was 5-6 months.


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Here are a couple from my litter last year.


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Ok, here are some more.


----------



## missmarstar

You just need to put IMG brackets around the file name that you posted!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Willow at 8 weeks.


----------



## desilu

My favorite of Lucy . . . it's my avatar.










Wish I had puppy pics of Desi, but I didn't get her until she was around 2 years old.


----------



## Loboto-Me

The second will always be my favorite as it shows that innocent look she had at 11 weeks

The first is her playful face

And the last picture is a more recent face shot


----------



## KatieandAngie

Here's some favorites from youngest to older


----------



## rik6230

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Shelley
























Einstein


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Jake 4/26/88-4/26/05
And
Griff


----------



## KRayl

Rik, that's such a great photo. I really, really love the colors in it!


----------



## mm03gn

Like so many others, i just couldn't choose only ONE...
Here are my top 3  (all of Bailey)


----------



## Kohanagold

Not necessarily a "head shot" but this is one of my favorite pictures of Paige as a puppy taken by her "babysitter". 

The headshot with the roses was taken when she was just over a year old. I quite like that one too. BJ


----------



## New Golden Mom

*Rufus*

I snapped this one before he ran off.


----------



## Shaz

*Klank!!!!*

My 10 month/90 pound puppy!


----------



## ScoutsMom12

This Scout on the day that i got him, we had lots of snow this day. I cant find my charger for my camera so ive been using my iphone to take pictures.


----------



## jwemt81

I have 4 favorites of Tucker. These were taken in late September when he was about 9 or 10 weeks old.


----------



## rik6230

KRayl said:


> Rik, that's such a great photo. I really, really love the colors in it!


Thank you 



KRayl said:


> Thanks. :wave:
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to add your artistic touches. Just so it doesn't get confusing to those viewing the post and seeing duplicates of Avery's photos - mind taking those down?


I would like to see your photo's of Avery even when I already saw them.


----------



## Alfies dad

These pictures were all taken of Alfie in August 07, when he was 12 weeks old.:doh:


----------



## Doreens

Monty with my daughter , We had just picked him up 8 weeks old in the last 3 photos


----------



## kobusclan6

*Cadence*

This is Cadence....9wks old. Picture take....6days ago! :wave:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Hehe. "Kilroy Was Here"



KRayl said:


> Here are a few of my personal favorites of Avery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## PeanutsMom

Not so much a "head shot" but still will always be one of my favorites


----------



## tippykayak

Comet:


----------



## Champ

Champ my 6 year old Golden as a pup:


----------



## Thor0918

*Leo*

Here's mine boy time flies. He's 8 months now!


----------



## Blaireli

Tucker as a pup - 6 months old.


----------



## rbuschone

Lager at 3 months!


----------



## marleysmummy

Marley, asleep on my lap! and another couple because I couldn't choose!!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Played around with my favorite puppy headshot of Jester and made an oil painting...........


----------



## shortcake23

There's so many that it was hard to choose. Here are Mia's.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Could you ever say 'No' to THIS look???


----------



## Dalton's mom

This is Dalton at about 4.5 months on our first walk before we adopted him from Golden Bond. It was a cel phone picture for my Husband. Dalton stole our hearts right from the start


----------



## Daisybones

*Hudson*

I could not pick just one like many of you. Here is Hudson at 8 weeks, 4 months and 9 months.


----------



## Artie&Allie

*Brother & Sister*

Artie and Allie at about 3 months


----------



## ala0309

My two favorites


----------



## kowey

*My contribution: Fleur*

This is a very, very nice thread!


----------



## kowey

*...and "Double"*

(if you can find her!)
She's 5 years now and still an escapist!


----------



## cyman1964uk

Hahaha that last picture! That's a great picture! It's like she's saying "Ooer, I think I've been rumbled!"


----------



## RummysMum

Gosh, some real cuties here. Avery has a very photogenic face. 

Here is one of my favorites where our 3 year old daughter comes with us to visit the litter. This photo isn't Rummy but two of his litter mates, the head shot is of another male, the other one a female. The female in this shot is my favorite female, she is really precious, very pretty little lady.

I couldn't get over how sweet they were so tiny.


----------



## Shadow's Ransom

Here are a couple of my favs of Shadow! Some of you guys are awesome at taking pictures!


----------



## maita

*Favorite pup pic*

 These are a couple of pictures my husband took of our baby Maita when she was just 8 weeks. (She's now two).
She's soooooooo cute!


----------



## Tanyac

I love this thread!!! Here's one I found of Obi... he was such a cute pup!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

OMG! Obi was a particularly cute puppy!! I love those bright eyes in the first pic...full of mischief!


----------



## KodyBear

Your Golden is gorgeous.....and what awesome pictures! Great shots-


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Simon playing in the snow....


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Here is Sienna, a couple not really "head shot"


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Adorable puppies! 

Here's my 2 favorites:


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

Here's a baby Scarlett. Shes come so far and thru so much. Infact this was taken about 45 mins after we decided she was indeed the one.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Such a sweetheart, B


----------



## jaireen

dulce eating her vanilla ice cream on her 6-month birthday...









another birthday pic...









dulce and her slave...









got some milk???


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

These are my favorite pics of Hunter:











Check out the drool!!!


----------



## ataylor

Here are some of the puppies pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Here is Oakly as a little ankle biter.


----------



## seanston

*tiger*

a few head shots of my puppy tiger!


----------



## RoxyNoodle

I think this ones the best of Freddie so far...


----------



## Noey

*noah*

i don't have just one.....it's so hard to pick as he is sooooooo cute.


----------



## LucyD

This is one of the best forums here, awesome pictures everyone. Goldens are so beautiful.


----------



## ataylor

Here are some more pictures of the puppies.


----------



## Pointgold

Gini's grand, Katie, and my Graham.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Here are mine-I had to add Ingot as he is an honorary Golden:


----------



## Traz

I love looking at photos! This is one I took about a week & a half ago. I tried some more a couple days ago but she wasn't cooperating. Hopefully more this weekend.


----------



## otiss mummy

*otis aged 9 wks*

heres our baby otis aged 9 wks with his new bandana looks so proud and he weighs 20 1bs


----------



## Rob's GRs

Traz said:


> I love looking at photos! This is one I took about a week & a half ago. I tried some more a couple days ago but she wasn't cooperating. Hopefully more this weekend.


 
*That turned out great !!!*


----------



## Noey

: ) he grew so fast.


----------



## goldensmum

Quinn and Reeva


----------



## JBAMM

Merlin at 10 weeks:










at 13 weeks:


----------



## RENEESDOG

*Crockett at 10 weeks*

Couple of Crockett at about 10 weeks. He grew up fast.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

One of Oliver,


----------



## love never dies

*Graham : love love love the picture of Oliver *


----------



## Rob's GRs

LOL..... I made this thread over 4 years ago and I see it is back up, as well as I never posted pictures in it........ :doh:

Here is Liam head shot from his younger days.










Here is Hogans Head shot also from several years back.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Here's Shadow at about 11 weeks - and here he is now at 8 months.


----------



## starshine

*UUUPS - sorry I got the wrong thread!!*! I've moved the pic to the thread I wanted it to be - SORRY  here it is now:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ost-your-favourite-picture-your-golden-7.html

so many great shots of your beautiful goldens - thanks for sharing!!

I couldn't choose ONE favorite pic - there are so many of them  .. here's a small selection of my alltime favorites


----------



## Michele4

murphee getting a belly rub


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie at 7 months


----------



## njoyqd

*Phoebe @ 10 months*

This the most recent and my current favorite.
Doesn't LOOK like a brat so much here!
Dale


----------



## ajc165

here's Quincy he's all legs and head at the moment.


----------



## Benita

Sophie - 5 weeks old


----------



## Altairss

Tink at six weeks, 12 weeks and at six months. Need to get a new head shot soon!


----------



## Jen & Brew

This is one of my favs of Brew, taken in Nov I think.


----------



## Roushbabe

*Keisel*

I think these are the best head shots of my boy, Keisel. 

The last two aren't really head shots but I just love the way he looks in them.


----------



## Neeko13

First one Neeko, second one Neeko & Molson (brothers)..






::






:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## davebeech

wow !! this has brought back some memories, absolutely stunning pics and I can't believe I never posted one of Tom


----------



## painted golden

Love all these pictures!


----------



## KatieandAngie

One of my other favorites of Angie. We call it the Crazy Eye because every time she starts to go nuts she'll get this look











All serious 










And here's my favorite of Chance as it just captures his laid back personality


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Crosby,on the right.


----------



## Behr's Mom

This is silly Behr!!! This is also my first post ever. Meet my baby! Turning into such am incredible young man 
He will be 16 weeks tomorrow!

At 7 weeks...








At 10 weeks...








At 13 weeks...








A couple days shy of 16 weeks (33.5 pounds)...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DogsRule1234567

Kallie, many years ago...such a sweetie.


----------



## Behr's Mom

Aw kallie and behr look similar! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeffP

Kirby on gotcha day. His breeder just got back from the vet as we pulled up. he's the one on the right (red collar) 










Another of Kirby on gotcha day


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Vinnie at 6 weeks









Vinnie 3 1/2 months










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DogsRule1234567

Behr's Mom said:


> Aw kallie and behr look similar! Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree!!! Behr is so handsome! Too cute.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

My Favorite Headshot of Bella ~ Gotchya Day 8 Weeks Old


----------



## love never dies

Bella is a covergirl - superstar material - so adorable


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

That's an easy one....this is my all-time favorite pic of Bentley:


----------



## the S team

Scout at about 5 months old...nine years ago. We call this one muppet scout because he looks like he could be a puppet. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie




----------



## AlanP

Not a puppy anymore, but...


----------



## Hershey Bird

Hershey at about 12 weeks or so.


----------



## DieselDog

Diesels gotcha pic:







My favorite!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## John Condemi

This is more of a diptych, but he loves running up and down stairs. One day I had my camera handy and caught him in the act.


----------



## Rob's GRs

So many cute and great shots posted here.


----------



## T&G

I'm a high school science teacher and had to bring Hunter to work with me one day. He's not allowed on the furniture at home, so this was the very first thing he did! Silly boy!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

My daughter took this picture not long after Tucker came home to us. She was taking a photo class. I still thinks it's one of the prettiest shots we have of him.


----------



## ScottyUSN

My favorite because it's got both my boys while pups in the same shot.

Bogey the Golden (5 months) and Reese the Leonberger (8 weeks).


----------



## Pointgold

Walk softly and carry a big stick.


----------



## drofen

Naptime....


----------



## Drea0119

CALLIE


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51

this is Napoleon at 4 months :wave:


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are a couple of Max at about 3 1/2 months old. He liked the water right away.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Max's Dad said:


> Here are a couple of Max at about 3 1/2 months old. He liked the water right away.


awwwww I don't remember ever seeing pics of baby Max, my heart just melted!! ♥


----------



## kjohnstone82

These are my fav pics of Jasper 
He's so pretty!


----------



## cyman1964uk

*Abbie the day we got her ...*


----------



## timberdoodle

Sophie as a pup










Over 2 years later...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sophie grew into a beautiful young Golden, absolutely beautiful! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Romeo13

. Romeo :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am going to bump this old thread up for new Puppy head shots that you may like to add here.....


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Sweet Abby looking soulful. Agnes


----------



## Tennyson

Deaglan enjoying his life.


----------



## NC Dogs

Faron, then and now.


----------



## ceegee

Duster, 8 weeks of age, demonstrating food drive, and 9 weeks of age, playing with his ball.


----------



## gldngrlt

Puppppppies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer posing for a treat


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa head shots.


----------



## Goldylover2

*Ginger in the snow*

This was probably 12+ years ago. She's been gone almost two years now. I still have her picture on my refrigerator.


----------



## Goldylover2

This is Caleb (aka Bubba). He's two now. I guess he was hungry at the time.


----------



## JMME

This is Jasper at 21 weeks


----------



## Jud

Cara the day we brought her home 8/23/03

Skye's first visit to the Vet 11/15


----------



## Monkey&Marshall

Marshall, 10 weeks. :heartbeat


----------



## mddolson

*Bella*

Bella, July 15, 2012


----------



## mygoldengirl

This was two years ago. I miss these days


----------



## LynnC

Luna on her Gotcha Day at 8 weeks


----------



## Sarahsonya

Can't choose just one


----------



## Neeko13

#1 Neeko
#2 Molson
#3 Nash
#4 Nitro....


----------



## BeautifulZeus_0614

Here is my Zeus at 6 1/2 weeks dreaming of puppy things <3


----------



## Harleysmum

Harley - Love this boy!


----------



## Boondox

The late Tadcaster napping


----------



## Ivyacres

It' very hard to choose just one...here's one of my favorite pics.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall

I just posted this on his puppy thread... but it's one of my fave's so far. Marshall, 12 weeks:

Hard life, huh?


----------



## Melakat

Logan - our 2nd Golden Boy.


----------



## Herschel

*Herschel*

Here's our favourite shot of Herschel, taken when he was 9 weeks old.


----------



## DieselTheGolden

10 Weeks Old!


----------



## Herschel

*Enjoying a break from the rain!*

Herschel enjoying the rare sunshine here in Vancouver.


----------

